# Airport Won't Print from Browser



## jeru (Apr 1, 2007)

I just set up my Laserjet 1012 to print through my Airport express (one of two that I use). As I was tinkering with the AE, it wanted me to update the firmware, which I did, to the latest version.

The printer WILL print a MS word document, and will also print an outlook email, but it *will NOT print from firefox*. I simply get a 'failed to print' bubble, and an 'error' in the print queue.

Please, any ideas at all would be appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## Supanatral (Apr 3, 2007)

Can you print from Safari? If so, then reinstall Firefox.


----------



## jeru (Apr 1, 2007)

I should have said, I am using a PC. I use outlook for email.
Any more ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

then this should be in the networking forum. well, what version of windows and ff? does it print from ie6 or ie7. who makes the printer. and lastly, is there any airport software that installs n windows?


----------



## Supanatral (Apr 3, 2007)

of course. Try reinstalling firefox.

Also, they do make outlook for mac's it goes under entourage but its still practically outlook.


----------



## jeru (Apr 1, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> then this should be in the networking forum. well, what version of windows and ff? does it print from ie6 or ie7. who makes the printer. and lastly, is there any airport software that installs n windows?


Windows XP, installed the latest firefox, still won't print from FF, but DOES print from IE... 

HP printer, laserjet 1012. 

I think the problem is with the airport express firmware update. At the same time that I updated them my itunes lost the ability to send to multiple destinations (pc speakers, and one or both aorport expresses). That's got to be it, so I'm thinking of resetting them to factory with the little pin button and setting them up again. Good plan?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

that or there is a setting not correct. if everything wouldn't print, i'd be more inclined to resetting the airport. but being ie works, but ff doesn't, there may be a conflict between ff and airport. have you checked the mozilla/ff devloper's forums to see if others have the same problem?


----------

